# Allis chambers 410 shuttle



## Wvhunter (Sep 1, 2021)

I am trying to help my brother out he don’t get on the internet. He bought a 410 shuttle allis chambers and wants to hook up a turning plow to it to plow a garden. But we can’t figure it out any help would be appreciated, pictures or a link to show how it’s done. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning, welcome to the forum

You may be missing mounting parts??


----------



## Wvhunter (Sep 1, 2021)

I will try and get a picture and post it. Can you tell me how you raise and lower the plow also after installed? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Watch the attached video of an Allis Chalmers with a tiller. Note that he raises and lowers the tiller with the long lever on his left.


----------



## Wvhunter (Sep 1, 2021)

Very helpful sir thank you, he has to buy him a turning plow for it. Will a brinely plow fit it or will he have to get one that’s specifically made for a allis chambers? Thanks


----------



## Wvhunter (Sep 1, 2021)

Here are a couple of pictures, can you tell me if anything is missing? I don’t see the long rod sticking out that the chain hooks the plow to the rod. Like the one in the picture you posted. Thanks


----------

